# urgent



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Can anybody suggest which TEFL course my husband should take to teach in Spain? He is an NQT and is looking for teaching work in Spain and has been advised that TEFL would enhance his CV.

cheers:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

now, I AM NOT CLEVER, I dont even know what tefl is!!! so we'll get that straight before I start LOL!!! But, I was lietening to the radio this morning and there is a job vacancy thing on it. There were a couple of ads for english teachers - both said "NO TEFL thankyou"

Jo


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks jo My husband is actualy a business studies tsecondary teacher and was advised that having a tefl certificate would help him obtain a job in spain
but I thank yo for your answer


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
Just thought i would mention that you don't seem to need teaching qualifications to teach in Spain.
My son, who was a painter & decorator here, now teaches conversational English in a private academy over there ! 
They pay 15e an hour ! Aim for the private ones, get a foot in the door !
Hope this helps
Nance


----------



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks Nance My husband has just agreed with you. He is considering that perhaps we need to live there for a while and see what turns up


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi,
> Just thought i would mention that you don't seem to need teaching qualifications to teach in Spain.
> My son, who was a painter & decorator here, now teaches conversational English in a private academy over there !
> They pay 15e an hour ! Aim for the private ones, get a foot in the door !
> ...


WOW! even I can do that!! I'm good at conversational English - its my hobby!


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

*Hi Jojo*



jojo said:


> WOW! even I can do that!! I'm good at conversational English - its my hobby!


Lol ! well there you go, the perfect job .....lol !
He started off teaching helicopter mechanics,(Eurocopters) who spoke a little English....and it just took off for him, then he was getting teenagers, he loved it ! Although he did admit to teaching a few "Scottish phrases" just to stir things up a bit !
Nance

I should have mentioned he does speak very good Spanish !


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

jojo said:


> now, I AM NOT CLEVER, I dont even know what tefl is!!! so we'll get that straight before I start LOL!!! But, I was lietening to the radio this morning and there is a job vacancy thing on it. There were a couple of ads for english teachers - both said "NO TEFL thankyou"
> 
> Jo


"Teaching English as a Foreign Language" (TEFL) - I am sure if somebody wanted to travel further afield, they would need this qualification, so I wouldn't ignore it, epsecially if someone wants to go into teaching English as a job and not hobby!

Although I have had my qualification for a long time, I have my qualification from Trinity college in the UK, which is well known throughout the world. The other TEFL qualification is available through Cambridge and they provide the CELTA and DELTA i.e. Certificate and Diploma for English language teaching. 

As far as I know, you can still do short intensive courses which take about 5 weeks.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

I agree, you don't need any qualifications to teach English in Spain,
although I might add that knowledge of Spanish would be quite handy - lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> now, I AM NOT CLEVER, I dont even know what tefl is!!! so we'll get that straight before I start LOL!!! But, I was listening to the radio this morning and there is a job vacancy thing on it. There were a couple of ads for english teachers - both said "NO TEFL thankyou"
> 
> Jo



Just out of interest I heard one of those ads on the radio again this morning - for a school in San Pedro - it said "KS3 and KS4 needed, but no TEFL" I dont know what any of it means and care even less LOL!
???

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> I agree, you don't need any qualifications to teach English in Spain,


Legally - to teach privately, no (maybe). 

But having had to deal with folk who've learned English from the unqualified - I'm not sure I agree conceptually.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Most teachers of English are unqualified and teach privately, they get their clients to pay cash in hand, so very little if any tax is paid

Saying that, the service their clients are getting is somewhat poor as is the level of English they actually acquire , especially as a lot of the teachers can
hardly string a sentence together in Spanish - not good !


----------

